# Photomatix / HDR basic question



## Jon_Are (May 28, 2009)

I am brand new to using Photomatix (as you'll be able to tell from this question  )

When creating an HDR, or performing exposure blending, I understand that you start with three exposures of the same image.

I shoot my important stuff in RAW. Do I bring the three RAW images into Photomatix? Or do I first convert them to JPGs or TIFFs?

If I convert them first, do I do any sort of processing of the RAW image before sending it into Photomatix?

Or, do HDR folks just shoot their three exposures in JPG and not mess with RAW.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 28, 2009)

You have to convert them first, Photomatrix doesn't recognize RAW files.

I always shoot in RAW, that gives me the option (later) to create different exposures if I choose to do so.

Also, don't limit yourself to 3 images - try 5 or even more for a greater effect. There's really no set way to do it, just play around until it looks good to you.


----------



## farmerj (May 28, 2009)

Paintshop Pro Photo Editor X2 also does HDR conversion.

If you get the Ultimate version,  You can do HDR with RAW images.


----------



## MBasile (May 28, 2009)

I use Photomatix with my Sony RAW images all the time


----------



## Jon_Are (May 28, 2009)

> try 5 or even more for a greater effect.



How is this done when my Nikon (and most other cameras) only bracket maximum three exposures?


----------



## abraxas (May 28, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> > try 5 or even more for a greater effect.
> 
> 
> 
> How is this done when my Nikon (and most other cameras) only bracket maximum three exposures?



Should be a page in your manual on that.


----------



## MBasile (May 29, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> > try 5 or even more for a greater effect.
> 
> 
> 
> How is this done when my Nikon (and most other cameras) only bracket maximum three exposures?



Put the camera in completely manual mode and adjust the shutter speed for each shot.

Or buy a Sony camera that can do up to 5 shots .7 EV's apart, or 3 shots 2 EV's (as well as a wide range less than that).


----------



## farmerj (May 29, 2009)

Doesn't say on your profile your camera.

On my D90 when I do want 5 images for bracketing.

I set my bracketing for EV1 (Front finger wheel).  Take a series of 3 (EV0, EV+1, EV-1).  Then I change to EV2 (EV0, EV+2, EV-2) and take 3 more images.  I take the better of the two EV0  images and use the two groups for my HDR work.

I suppose if you really wanted to, you could take images at 1.5 and .5 also and get 7 or 9 images.


----------



## PushingTin (May 29, 2009)

Photomatix converts my Nikon Raw files...


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 29, 2009)

PushingTin said:


> Photomatix converts my Nikon Raw files...



Seriously? I have the pro version and it doesn't even see them... I'm missing out


----------



## Jon_Are (May 29, 2009)

> Doesn't say on your profile your camera.



Sorry about that. Nikon D80. I'm thinking 3 exposures would be enough for my needs.

So, with regard to the RAW images, which sequence is optimal:

1. Import three differently-exposed RAW images (as shot) into Photomatix, combine into one image, save as JPG, edit in PS.

2. First tweak these three RAW images (leaving the exposures untouched), then import into Photomatix, combine, save as JPG, edit in PS.

3. Edit three RAW images (except exposure), save as JPGs, import into Photomatix, combine into one image, edit in PS.

I'm sure there are more possibilities.

Thanks to all,

Jon


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 29, 2009)

I prefer 'natural' HDR so my opinion may vary from others... but what I do is leave the image unedited and do the mix, then if needed (usually isn't) I'll bring it into either Photoshop, Lightroom or even Picasa for some quick adjustments.


----------



## farmerj (May 29, 2009)

This is 5 images in Paintshop Pro Photoediter X2 Ultimate.  It's seeming the more definition you can have between images, the greater "detail" you can put into the pictures.

I haven't done anything with RAW yet.

I still need to figure out how to get the sky one color.  I also learned in this one.

ALWAYS Preview your pictures BEFORE you combine them.  One image had the blemish above the right hand handle.  As such, it carried into the final product too.

I actually just combined and then processed them in PSP.  PSP allows you to browse "by time" those images you want to select.  You can select up to about 15 seconds between images.  It selects them and lets you choose.

I can write more of the process I do later if wanted.


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 29, 2009)

^ Perfect example of HDR!

Beautiful.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 29, 2009)

I might have removed the top of the barn to the right, but that is a very nice image.

Good work, Farmer.

Jon


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> > Doesn't say on your profile your camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the dynamic range of the scene you are shooting determines how many exposures you need. 3 exposures is the minimum.

The D90 is fairly limited at only 3 auto brackets at a time. As mentioned you can always put the camera in aperture priority and manually vary the shutter speed for as many exposures as you want. It really depends on how much movement, if any, ther is in the scene you are trying to shoot.

The next level of Nikon, D200, D300, can do up to 9 auto brackets without resorting to exposure compensation tricks. You will also want to do your bracketed exposures using live view to eliminate mirror slap.

When you convert to JPEG as many as 3/4 of your pixels are discarded and the file is converted from 16-bit color to 8-bit color. Set Photomatixs to output the combined image as as a .TIFF so you retain all the pixel and color information. Edit in Photoshop with the 16-bit tools before you reduce the image to 8-bit color to finish editing with the 8-bit tools.

I recommend you don't convert to JPEG until you are ready to output the file to the web or a print.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 29, 2009)

> Edit in Photoshop with the 16-bit tools before you reduce the image to 8-bit color to finish editing with the 8-bit tools. I recommend you don't convert to JPEG until you are ready to output the file to the web or a print.


Well, actually, I'll be editing in _Photoshop Elements 7_. Does this change your recommendations?

Which of my 3 scenarios above would you follow?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Jon_Are (May 29, 2009)

FWIW, Photomatix handles RAW images for HDR, but if you're doing exposure blending, it asks you to convert to JPEG first.

I'm using Photomatix Pro ver. 3.1.3.

Jon


----------



## farmerj (May 29, 2009)

IF I were to do anything.

PSP is $70 from JASC.  You don't need anything else.
Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 - Photo Editing 

Photomatix is $99.  You still need to get an editing software.
HDR photo software & plugin - Tone Mapping, Exposure Fusion & HDR Imaging for photography

Photoshop elements is $139  I can't see where you can do HDR in it though.
photo editing | Adobe Photoshop Elements 7: Features

I am seeing that PSP is pretty powerful.  I wouldn't mind having a plug in for cataloging my pictures.  But I haven't gone looking for one either.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> Well, actually, I'll be editing in _Photoshop Elements 7_. Does this change your recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 No, doesn't change my recommendations.



Jon_Are said:


> FWIW, Photomatix handles RAW images for HDR, but if you're doing exposure blending, it asks you to convert to JPEG first.
> 
> I'm using Photomatix Pro ver. 3.1.3.
> 
> Jon


From Photomatix 'Quick Tutorial':

"The final blended image has a bit-depth of 16 bits/channel, even when your source images are 8-bit, but you can still choose to save it as JPEG, if desired. "

Choose to save it as a TIFF and keep it 16-bit..


----------



## Jon_Are (May 29, 2009)

> Choose to save it as a TIFF and keep it 16-bit..



I did this, and my final image is one ginormous file (58MB). Wow, is that right?


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the world of HDR and image editing, that's a routine image file size.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Jun 1, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> You have to convert them first, Photomatrix doesn't recognize RAW files.
> 
> I always shoot in RAW, that gives me the option (later) to create different exposures if I choose to do so.
> 
> Also, don't limit yourself to 3 images - try 5 or even more for a greater effect. There's really no set way to do it, just play around until it looks good to you.



Not true, Photomatix can generate HDR. Although, I believe I am using the current version so it may be possible that later ones didn't support. 

Good luck with the HDR... It is incredibly fun and easy to get amazing results.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Jun 1, 2009)

And remember, once you bring the 16bit Tiff into PS, convert it to 8bit.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Jun 1, 2009)

You have some bad halos around the trees. But other than that awesome. But, feel free to push the blacks, it really gives it alot of depth.


----------



## eminart (Jun 1, 2009)

For those recommending Paint Shop to do HDR ............ Photoshop also has an HDR converter, but it's vastly inferior to Photomatix.  So, I've never tried Paint Shop, but there's a good chance it doesn't do as well as Photomatix, which is designed for this single purpose.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2009)

rangerrick9211 said:


> And remember, once you bring the 16bit Tiff into PS, convert it to 8bit.


After you have used any of the 16-bit capable tools and filters that are available that you want to use on the image.

Then convert to 8-bit mode and finish your editing with the 8-bit only capable tools and filters.


----------



## rangerrick9211 (Jun 2, 2009)

KmH said:


> rangerrick9211 said:
> 
> 
> > And remember, once you bring the 16bit Tiff into PS, convert it to 8bit.
> ...



Thanks for defining it further


----------

